

Tell PG: Preventing Double Posts - jmonegro

You might have noticed that sometimes, the same story is submitted twice. Since I haven't dug through the source code of HN, I'm not sure why, but I noticed that the system looks at www.example.com and example.com as different URLs.<p>This means that if I submit a story with a www. in the link, and someone submits the same story from the same source, but without the www., it gets submitted.<p>This can be easily fixed in other languages, I don't know about Arc (it shouldn't be a problem, though).
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The problem is much worse than the single problem you've identified. For
another approach and more discussion see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

